# Bar Oil in the Gas Tank: Help Please!



## Mass. Wine Guy (Mar 14, 2009)

What a fool, I know. I never made this mistake before, but today I put bar oil into my Jonsered's gasoline tank. I realized what happened before I ran the saw, so I drained all I could from the oil tank. What should I do now?

Thank you very much.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 14, 2009)

Mass. Wine Guy said:
			
		

> ... so I drained all I could from the *oil *tank. What should I do now?


Drain the GAS tank.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Mar 14, 2009)

Ah yes. I meant to say I drained the gas tank.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 14, 2009)

OK, problem solved.  Bet you don't make that mistake again.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Mar 14, 2009)

I see that there are no replies to this one yet so I'll put in my two cents based solely on opinion.
I would rinse it out with about 1/4 tank of your normal fuel mix, discard and then add a full tank of fuel and run this tank full without idling unnecessarily to try to minimize the chance of fouling the plug. It's always a good idea to have a spare plug on hand for any of your small engines, especially if you live some distance away from a retailer that would have them in stock.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks so much, LL and Jeff. I think I'll play it safe and rinse it with a 1/4 tank of mixed gas. The oil tank is clearly marked as "Chain Oil."


----------



## TMonter (Mar 14, 2009)

I've done that on my Husky and just rinsed the tank out with gas, dumped the gas and refilled the tank.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 14, 2009)

Yep I  have done it just the other way around gas in oil.  
Mass. Wine Guy Does this mean your makin wine up your way? I do fruit wines here in Kansas.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 14, 2009)

Put some fuel mix in it and go cut some wood.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Mar 14, 2009)

I rinsed the gas tank with fresh fuell mix, emptied and refilled it. My saw started but died a few times when I let the throttle out so I just let it idle for a couple of minutes, then gunned it. That seemed to do the trick, though I didn't restart it after I cut a small log and shut it off.

Cutter, I write about wine. Wish I made it.


----------



## burntime (Mar 15, 2009)

My neighbor wanted to try my saw and I was just about to refill the bodily fluids.  He said I can do it!  The saw did not start and it was late, the next dxay I realized what he did.  I dumped it and refilled.  It started rough and definitely kept the skeeters away for a minute but then was fine...


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 15, 2009)

Mass. Wine Guy said:
			
		

> What a fool, I know. I never made this mistake before, but today I put bar oil into my Jonsered's gasoline tank. I realized what happened before I ran the saw, so I drained all I could from the oil tank. What should I do now?
> 
> Thank you very much.



Fill the tank about half full of gas and shake your saw till your arms wear out.  Drain that gas.  Repeat.  Run as normal after that.


----------



## johnsopi (Mar 15, 2009)

I've done that. Rinsed with gas,it was fine.


----------



## madrone (Mar 16, 2009)

I'd bet that rinsing is unnecessary.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 16, 2009)

madrone said:
			
		

> I'd bet that rinsing is unnecessary.



You're probably right, but I'd do it


----------



## kevin j (Mar 16, 2009)

thankful for small blessings. usually the story is that the neighbor put straight gas in the right tank, in the borrowed saw, and it ran fine for a few minutes, then..........


----------



## Shari (Mar 17, 2009)

I had a group of boy scouts out here last fall to 'help'.  Once one of them saw the log splitter, that's all he was interested.  While I was distracted with some other project he went and dumped hydraulic fluid in the log splitter's gas tank.  We didn't use the splitter that day and luckily my husband 'thought' he''d seen the boy add the oil to the gas tank.  We checked it out the next day, sure enough, oil in the gas tank.  I drained the tank and stuck a rag inside the tank to wipe out what didn't drain out.  Filled it up partially with gas (oil floats) and dipped another clean rag in to get the floating oil, drained the tank again. wiped it out again.  Filled it up 1/2 way and then gave it a start.  Ran a little rich for a couple of minutes and then it was fine.  PS  We never said anything to the scout leaders about this but then again they haven't shown up to 'help' again either.  The way we look at is "Boys will be boys" (we raised 3 of them so we know) and there was no harm nor foul done.

Shari


----------

